

Unity Games in WebGL: Owlchemy Labs’ Conversion of Aaaaa to Asm.js - rnyman
https://hacks.mozilla.org/2014/10/unity-games-in-webgl-owlchemy-labs-conversion-of-aaaaa-to-asm-js/

======
owlchemylabs
Cool. Thanks for posting. (Owlchemy here) Feel free to ask any questions about
the process.

------
xfalcox
So Atwood's Law again. I'm always impressed by the things who are getting done
in javascript.

And as a fellow hardcore gamer, this lower the barrier to pc gaming a lot, and
it's a great step!

~~~
CmonDev
> _So Atwood 's Law again._

Not really. There is a big difference between writing manually and transpiling
into a dialect.

------
nacs
I've been looking forward to the WebGL export feature the most in Unity 5.

For those who haven't seen it, there's a live demo here:
[http://beta.unity3d.com/jonas/AngryBots/](http://beta.unity3d.com/jonas/AngryBots/)

------
concernedctzn
Been very impressed with the consistent quality of Owlchemy Labs' with each
title they release. It was really cool when they got this game working for the
Oculus Rift as well.

------
FreakyT
Sounds like they're making some great progress on the new web exporter! I'm
using Unity for a project now, and while a web version of the game requiring a
special plugin doesn't seem particularly compelling, one that could run
directly in the browser definitely seems like a worthwhile build target. I'm
really looking forward to the final release of Unity 5.

------
warrenmiller
Is there a WebGL game marketplace established yet, similar to the Apple App
Store?

~~~
hayksaakian
Although itch.io doesn't explicitly have a WebGL option, their platform is
basically that, a marketplace for games on the web.

I find it really easy to upload and play games.

